# HP Pavilion dv6000 wireless drivers



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi guys, can someone please help me with this, i've been using this HP Pavilion dv6000 windows vista 32 bit but just the other day i lost my wireless driver. I've tried to updated the bios and download the driver from the hp web that doesn't seem to work, any suggestion please.

thanks guys,


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Can you go into the device manager and see if you have any errors (yellow !).
Can you give me the EXACT model number of this laptop. It is located on a tag on the bottom of the laptop.
Bill


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

there are no errors on device managers, one thing though the blue light that indicate you the wireless is on is not blue anymore it's yelow now.

thanks Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Under Network Devices in the Device Manager do you see your wireless adapter?
I need to know the exact model of this DV6000. HP list 48 various models.
Bill


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

it doesn't even listing on there, the only thing that showing under network adapters is the nic card driver


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, without knowing the exact model number it will be up to you to see if your model falls under this RECALL:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=uk&docname=c01087194

I believe your issue applies to this recall.
Bill


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

i'll look it up, 

thanks Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know what you find out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

well the recall list that you've sent me works, so i've called hp and they going to take care of it even if your warranty expired, let the others know.

thanks a lot Billray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I am glad to hear that HP will take care of it.
I would suggest you backup all of your personal data before you send it out for repair.
Bill


----------



## jmoney11 (Apr 2, 2008)

i'll do that. another thing Bill, i've posted a note on the hard drive about a wd hard drive last night i don't know if ur handle them as well can you take a look at it for me if you don't mind, sorry if I cross the line by asking you on this post.

thanks,


----------



## venkatramanat (Jan 4, 2009)

enter u r product no in HP site u will get exact drivers


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

venkatramanat said:


> enter u r product no in HP site u will get exact drivers


HI,
The op does not have a driver issue, he has a motherboard issue that HP will take care off (See post #6).

@jmoney11,
I will take a look at the other thread.
Let us know how you make out with the HP recall.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jamesmagz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Bill, I am also having the same problem. my model # is DV6409wm.
Unfortunately it doesnt look like it falls under the recall. Anything i can do?

thanks,
james


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If you are having issues with the wireless I would update the driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3454176

I would also consider updating the BIOS.
Bill


----------



## clarkent (Apr 11, 2009)

Alright Bill i got one for you. I am trying to fix my wife's computer. It's an HP Pavilion dv6000 P/N RX950AV. I looked at the recall and it's not on there. The wireless card is no longer recognized by the computer. I looked up some things that other people have been told to do by HP and it hasn't worked. Any suggestions?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Do you have any errors in the Device Manager?
Bill


----------



## clarkent (Apr 11, 2009)

Negative on the device manager. Like I said, the broadcom wireless adapter isn't even listed in the device manager. I did download the most up to date broadcom update and re-flashed the bios with the newest data from HP's site and it started to work. Next morning, nothing. I even ran a scan through command prompt to see if there were corrupt files in the registry and nothing.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I would contact HP even though it is not listed in the recall.

Do you have an AMD or Intel Processor?

Bill


----------



## kahill (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi all, 
Hp Pavilion DV6000 Driver for Windows 2000/XP/Vista, you can visit the page for the link. 

Let everyone come easy


----------

